# Update on Porsche



## plenty pets 20 (Jul 8, 2006)

I had to go back to the April links on Rescue to find when we first got Porsche. Remember the boy with the huge testicular cancer from retained testicles??
It has been a long road back to recovery for him with so many hormonal issue's caused by that tumor. 
He was adopted to a lady a month ago, but didnt work out because he was left alone in an apartment while she worked and he barked non stop. So after two weeks he was returned to AMA.
Seems to be hard times for Calfornia now and we have not had one adoption application for any of our rescues for the past month.
So Porsche got a plane ride to his new foster home in Oregon today and we hope to find him a perfect place for him there. 
He is a darling boy and loves men and just wants to be held or lay right next to you. 
Here he is in the plane ready to go.


----------



## Starsmom (Jan 31, 2009)

What a sweet baby boy. There must be someone that's want's this little guy. :wub:


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

Oh, he is adorable. I hope he finds his forever home in Oregon.


----------



## Dixie's Mama (Mar 19, 2008)

Oh isn't he adorable. I will keep Porsche in my prayers. He's been through so much poor little one. A little boy who just wants to be near you shouldn't be left alone all day. There has to be some one waiting for him but where? I feel so bad for him.:wub:


----------



## njdrake (Apr 23, 2007)

He's certainly a good looking boy! :wub: I hope he finds the perfect home soon.


----------



## Miss_Annie (Mar 3, 2010)

I hope that it turns out to be his forever home!!


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

aww he's precious and desrves a forever home with lots of love. Lord send the right family to Porsche


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

Hey Edie, Alice still wants him ~ :HistericalSmiley: 
And I tell you, once you post "Big Ears" on Petfinder, you'll get tons of applicants. I hear there's a huge market for MaltiBuns.

Hey, we could use her to raise money. Say her ears are causing a major problem. They continue to rub on the ceiling and will get infected. We need money for an ear reduction. 

Come on, work it Edie ~ :HistericalSmiley:


----------



## mary-anderson (Jan 12, 2010)

He is so adorable I hope he gets a forever home.


Deb, multibunny:HistericalSmiley::HistericalSmiley::HistericalSmiley:.


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

3Maltmom said:


> Hey Edie, Alice still wants him ~ :HistericalSmiley:
> And I tell you, once you post "Big Ears" on Petfinder, you'll get tons of applicants. I hear there's a huge market for MaltiBuns.
> 
> Hey, we could use her to raise money. Say her ears are causing a major problem. They continue to rub on the ceiling and will get infected. We need money for an ear reduction.
> ...


Brilliant!! I think you have a future at the National Enquireer, Deb.:HistericalSmiley::HistericalSmiley: Stretching the truth a weeeee bit

Porsche looks like a sweetheart.:wub: I really hope someone has a place in their heart and home for him.


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

mary-anderson said:


> He is so adorable I hope he gets a forever home.
> 
> 
> Deb, *multibunny*:HistericalSmiley::HistericalSmiley::HistericalSmiley:.


Oh yes, that's much better. MultiBun would suggest she had multiple asses ~ :HistericalSmiley:

Now that would be a strange looking Maltese. And I'm sure will end up at my house within the year ~ LOL


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

Snowbody said:


> Brilliant!! I think you have a future at the National Enquireer, Deb.:HistericalSmiley::HistericalSmiley: Stretching the truth a weeeee bit


Oh yes, I'm in sales/marketing. LBB isn't really blind. And Frankie isn't really stupid. LMAO

Okay, I'm an honest sales gal. I know, very rare indeed.

So yes, LBB is blind, and Frankie is stupid. What can I say. :HistericalSmiley:


----------



## suzimalteselover (Mar 27, 2006)

This economy is just the pits. It saddens me how it's affected so many people and pets on so many levels.  He's precious, I feel so bad for everything he's been through. I hope he finds a forever home in Oregon.


----------



## Rocky's Mom (Apr 10, 2010)

Oh how cute he looks...I hope he finds his furever home in Oregon!:wub:


----------

